# oops !!



## Phantom (Apr 17, 2014)

Melbourne tv morning show presenter was at Royal Melbourne show eating a battered sav this morning (Good Friday ???) 

tut tut tut


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 17, 2014)

_*OMG*_ _*That is terrible*_:crying:


----------



## Casper (Apr 17, 2014)

_*I agree Phants......I'm not religious even though I was educated by the nuns.....
I was always brought up to eat fish on Good Friday.
It's only one day out of the year and I love fish anyway.:yes:*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 17, 2014)

_People say i'm weird as i don't eat fish_


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2014)

Battered savs should never be eaten on any day ending in 'day'.


----------



## Justme (Apr 18, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Battered savs should never be eaten on any day ending in 'day'.



What is a sav and why shouldn't you eat it on Good Friday, not everyone is a Christian for heavens sake!


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, what is a sav? I remember years ago Catholics always ate fish on Fridays but for some reason they stopped doing that. I never heard that they had to eat fish on good Friday. Is that  for Catholics too?


----------



## Justme (Apr 18, 2014)

My daughter is an Anglican priest and she doesn't eat fish on Good Friday or any other Friday for that matter.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 18, 2014)

_Many years ago my Mother invited the local catholic priest to dinner, we had a lovely roast of beef & vegs and we were enjoying it until she remembered it was friday and catholics don't eat anything but fish, specially a priest. he was good about it and thoroughly enjoyed his meal, he was a priest with a difference , he owned a Zephre with a Jaguar engine, the spelling of Zephre looks wrongs feel free to correct me_


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 18, 2014)

Born a Catholic but will eat anything on Fridays if Im hungry enough. Could never understand why not.
but saw this one "Some say it was because the church was trying to support the fishing industry when times were tough. The church was trying to keep fishermen ‘afloat’ .


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2014)

Justme said:


> What is a sav and why shouldn't you eat it on Good Friday, not everyone is a Christian for heavens sake!


 A sav is a saveloy and a battered sav is a deep fried saveloy coated in batter.
 Also known as a Pluto Pup it is a heart attack on a stick and should be eaten by no-one, ever.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 18, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Melbourne tv morning show presenter was at Royal Melbourne show eating a battered sav this morning (Good Friday ???)
> 
> tut tut tut


  I am not familiar with Sav, but I love fish, don't do battered though  Faves are Red Snapper, Trout, Steelhead, and some Cod, all Wild Caught though.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 18, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> A sav is a saveloy and a battered sav is a deep fried saveloy coated in batter.
> Also known as a Pluto Pup it is a heart attack on a stick and should be eaten by no-one, ever.



Looks similar to a corn-dog, ick


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 18, 2014)

It does look like a corn- dog. They are great at outdoor sporting events. I rarely have one, but one every blue moon won't hurt you.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2014)

Best part is some tv twit failing live and in person.  Film at 11 . . . !


----------



## LogicsHere (Apr 18, 2014)

No, you're not alone.  I'm not a fish eater either.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2014)

You don't HAVE to eat fish,  you're just not supposed to eat any other kind of mat.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2014)

I think people miss the point about Good Friday.

On the Christian calendar it is a day of fasting, not feasting.
The feast day is Easter Sunday which commemorates the Resurrection.

Somehow, the eating of fish and the abstaining from meat has become entrenched in the general culture.

My sister in law will not eat meat on Good Friday simply because her mother never served it when she was a girl.
She is Christian by baptism only and does not practise any other Christian disciplines.
She would not think twice about sitting down to a lavish feast of expensive seafood, including lobster, prawns and shellfish on this day of fasting.

On the other hand, yesterday we ate a luncheon of bread rolls with tinned salmon, cheese and salad and for the evening meal we had the leftovers padded out with fried egg, bacon, some reheated baked potatoes and a bit of chicken reheated in gravy. My conscience is not troubled by the bacon and the chicken.

In any case, to each his or her own conscience. There are too many people judging the actions of others. Who really cares that a couple of TV presenters were publicising junk food on a public holiday ? They do it all the time because they are paid to do it. In effect they are junk food pimps. That is more the worry than the fact that they were doing it on Good Friday.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I remember years ago Catholics always ate fish on Fridays but for some reason they stopped doing that. I never heard that they had to eat fish on good Friday. Is that  for Catholics too?



It used to be that Catholics couldn't eat meat on any Friday of the year.  Since I was raised as a Catholic, my mother would make meatless spaghetti, fish, potato pancakes, anything that wasn't meat.

Seems like it was 1966 when all that changed, and now it's only no meat on Good Friday.  You never had to eat fish at all, you just couldn't eat meat.  http://rediscover.archspm.org/belonging/topic.php?id=7192


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 18, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> A sav is a saveloy and a battered sav is a deep fried saveloy coated in batter.
> Also known as a Pluto Pup it is a heart attack on a stick and should be eaten by no-one, ever.



That looks like my main artery to the heart


----------



## Phantom (Apr 18, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Battered savs should never be eaten on any day ending in 'day'.



Choosdee and Sundee ok ???  LOL


----------



## Phantom (Apr 18, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> It used to be that Catholics couldn't eat meat on any Friday of the year.  Since I was raised as a Catholic, my mother would make meatless spaghetti, fish, potato pancakes, anything that wasn't meat.
> 
> Seems like it was 1966 when all that changed, and now it's only no meat on Good Friday.  You never had to eat fish at all, you just couldn't eat meat.  http://rediscover.archspm.org/belonging/topic.php?id=7192



I think you could eat anything on a Friday as long as you abstained from eating something else
  (think I chose Tripe (grin)


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2014)

Phantom said:


> I think you could eat anything on a Friday as long as you abstained from eating something else
> (think I chose Tripe (grin)


You made that one up Phantom.
When I was teaching in the catholic school the rule was no meat on Ash Wednesday, Good Friday and Fridays on Lent.
The kids would forget and order a corn beef sandwich at the canteen at the wrong time and would get a surprise cheese or salad sandwich instead. The canteen mums policed the rules very strictly.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 19, 2014)

Not making it up
This was when they changed the no meat on Friday rule (I think in 70's)
    Well that was the rule our Parish Priest made.Maybe his own ???


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm talking post Vatican II also.
I think you might be thinking about the practice of giving something up for Lent.
That is/was a purely personal decision.

Our minister gave up coffee one year but his missus says he's never allowed to do that again. :lol:


----------



## Phantom (Apr 19, 2014)

I do believe you are right !!!

http://www.americancatholic.org/features/lent/lentrules.aspx


----------



## Rainee (Apr 19, 2014)

I  never had fish ,, only a ham and cheese toasted sandwich.. I can`t eat fish because of the mercury in them and also 
the reaction that they do to my high iron content so meat and fish are out .. so because I am the cook only eat what 
I want lol.. my hubby had a tin of herrings in tomato sauce so we did right but not because of just not eating meat.. 
most families I know always ate fish n chips Friday nights as after a busy week of working etc it was the only take away 
cheap enough when we were kids , didn`t know of any other take away but fish n chips n mushy peas .. thats an English Tradition. not necessarily a Catholic one I don`t think.. someone once told me that the vatican fish markets were not doing so well so they made everyone just eat fish on a Friday to boost up the vatican funds because they are all about fish..thats probably a myth !


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 19, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I'm talking post Vatican II also.
> I think you might be thinking about the practice of giving something up for Lent.
> That is/was a purely personal decision.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bee (Apr 19, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> A sav is a saveloy and a battered sav is a deep fried saveloy coated in batter.
> Also known as a Pluto Pup it is a heart attack on a stick and should be eaten by no-one, ever.




I don't like saveloys battered or not but how about a deep fried mars bar.:cool1:


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 20, 2014)

Never in a million years, Bea. :eek1:
I find a Mars bar too rich even before frying, and I can eat most anything.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 20, 2014)

Just realized JC and I may be related

On third day he rose again .............. Ghost who Walks ???


----------

